# Intumescent paint



## Eaglebeakd (Nov 16, 2013)

Can anyone give me the in' s and outs of intumescent paints? I am thinking of doing any steel buildings that require this application. I was asked many times to apply this product in my general painting bid but just stayed in the painting aspect. Not sure what to do. Thanks


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Eaglebeakd said:


> Can anyone give me the in' s and outs of intumescent paints? I am thinking of doing any steel buildings that require this application. I was asked many times to apply this product in my general painting bid but just stayed in the painting aspect. Not sure what to do. Thanks


There is a few different learning curves depending on the material or materials specified.

Regardless which materials it is I found its all hard on equipment. Specialized in some cases but not all. Also hard ball inspections.

Maybe Mustang Mike, or a few of the other Industrial guys will chime in a give some of their experience on the materials.

I was on the Crew that did the Eiffel Tower at the Paris Hotel in Las Vegas.
We used 4 different types.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

They are fire coatings. Lots of different types for lots of different applications. Some apply like paint for general protection, some apply like cement for major protection. Mil thickness is the key and will always be inspected. Great money if you know what you are doing. You will always want to get a quote as they will run $50 and up per gallon. Some are one component others two and multi.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

robladd said:


> there is a few different learning curves depending on the material or materials specified.
> 
> Regardless which materials it is i found its all hard on equipment. Specialized in some cases but not all. Also hard ball inspections.
> 
> ...


sorry guys but this is out of my field. I've done a little researsch on these types of coatings but have never been required to install or inspect them.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

coats. Don't try and get all ur mills on too quick. And not for nothing if you want to pass inspection someone has got to take a class. Get certified. Ask ur questions at the class cause without the certification as far as I know ur work will not be accepted anyway. You need a peice of paper 

As far as putting it on it's like popcorning steel IMO. Fireproofing. That's all it is.


----------

